

EMC Snaps Up Iomega for $213 Million - brk
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/04/emc-snaps-up-io.html

======
jeroen
Wired journalist: "Remember Iomega? No?"

Iomega CEO: "We have strong brand and channel presence in business and
consumer (markets)"

One of them seems to be slightly out of touch with reality. I can't remember
the last time I saw an Iomege product.

